# Meguiars Ceramic Wax



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Decided to try out a new wax today. Have heard a lot online about this ceramic wax. You simple wash, rinse, apply this, rinse again, then dry. This stuff is amazing. Beads water so well and makes the paint slick after it’s dried. I also installed clear signal lights and yellow LED bulbs behind them as well as black vinyl logos. https://www.meguiars.com/automotive...easy-use-ceramic-wax-protection-g190526-26-oz


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

where did you get the clear lights? I've been using Meguiars Ultimate products for years and recently starting using finishing with a coat of Shine Armor over the Ultimate. I've seen their ceramic product for sale but haven't heard any reviews yet, so thanks for that


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

72chevman said:


> where did you get the clear lights? I've been using Meguiars Ultimate products for years and recently starting using finishing with a coat of Shine Armor over the Ultimate. I've seen their ceramic product for sale but haven't heard any reviews yet, so thanks for that


Bit pricey, but IMO worth it for the clean look. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112729427631


----------



## bautistasamuel (Jun 24, 2020)

If you have a black one, you can try Turtle Wax T-3KT. It is a complete black box kit. It is included as a pre-wax cleaner, carnauba wax, spray detailer, and applicator pads. This pre-wax cleaner is very effective to remove scratches and swirl marks. And, the carnauba wax presents a deep and glossy shine and true black color.
If you are searching for special something for your black one, you must check the detail of the wax before choosing another.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

bautistasamuel said:


> If you have a black one, you can try Turtle Wax T-3KT. It is a complete black box kit. It is included as a pre-wax cleaner, carnauba wax, spray detailer, and applicator pads. This pre-wax cleaner is very effective to remove scratches and swirl marks. And, the carnauba wax presents a deep and glossy shine and true black color.
> If you are searching for special something for your black one, you must check the detail of the wax before choosing another.


Do you have a black car? If so can you post some pictures of it so we can see it?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

My only problem is the dry/wipe process for these waxes... It creates stupid amounts of static charge on the paint.

You can counter it by doing another round with ludicrous amounts of quick detailer or even some drying aid, but that's annoying to do and also removes some of the 'wax' you just put on.


----------



## Jericz (Jul 1, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Decided to try out a new wax today. Have heard a lot online about this ceramic wax. You simple wash, rinse, apply this, rinse again, then dry. This stuff is amazing. Beads water so well and makes the paint slick after it’s dried. I also installed clear signal lights and yellow LED bulbs behind them as well as black vinyl logos. Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax – Easy to Use Ceramic Wax Protection - G190526, 26 oz | Meguiar's
> 
> 
> View attachment 283407
> View attachment 283408


Reminds me to work on aunt's Civic she requested last week, will just finish the installation of the parts from 4Wheelonline onto the Jeep project. Gonna try Meguiar next as they've been using Mother's.


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Turtle wax ceramic and turtle wax spray n shine beat out meguires in almost every comparison I've seen. Lots of them on YouTube by professional detailers. Helped me make the decision between them. 
I chose spray n shine for the lower cost and longer lasting effect, though the Mequires is very close. 
Really makes a difference on my original paint 79 stepside. I've used it once and it beads like the first time after 4 months and 4 washings.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Disco89 said:


> Turtle wax ceramic and turtle wax spray n shine beat out meguires in almost every comparison I've seen. Lots of them on YouTube by professional detailers. Helped me make the decision between them.
> I chose spray n shine for the lower cost and longer lasting effect, though the Mequires is very close.
> Really makes a difference on my original paint 79 stepside. I've used it once and it beads like the first time after 4 months and 4 washings.


Thanks ill have to try it. Im having problums with birds and eating my paint. I park under trees so I have to check the car everyday to make shur they didnt get me. Im looking to ceramic coat it sometime next year but in the meantime ill try the cheap stuff.


----------



## Histak (Jan 28, 2018)

Mother, Meguiars, and Turtle Wax are all fine scratch remover brand. All perfectly works.


----------

